# Need opinions on this spec list for a Motobecane...



## 999cm999 (Jun 25, 2012)

I've been researching Motobecane bikes recently, and I found this new 2013 Motobecane 450HT model on the bikesdirect.com website.

I'm not great with identifying parts, so I was wondering if someone could take a look at these components and give me an opinion on them:

*Frame: *Custom 7005 Aluminum Trail-Tuned POWER STAY frame
*Fork:* Longer Travel SR Suntour SF12-XCT-V4-DS-26-100mm
*Front Derailleur: * SRAM FD-3.0-A1 TOP PULL
*Rear Derailleur:* SRAM X4 long cage
*Brakes:* TEKTRO Novela Mechanical Disc Brakes
*Crankset:* SUNTOUR XCT-V3 22/32/42T
*Shifters: *SRAM X4, 8 Speed Triggershift (24 speeds total)

Thanks!


----------



## FullyTorque (Jun 13, 2012)

They're all entry level parts. I've got similar components on my Specialized Hardrock which I bought on sale for less than $400. It's not THAT big of a deal compared to what you can get in a name brand dealer. 
That said for a first MTB it's a decent bike. If you're like me though you'll be looking to upgrade in before too long. I demo'ed some top-end giants last fall which kind of ruined me.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

hardrock's now are closer to 600 with tax from what i've read on here lately, so to get that for 320 shipped, definitely a good deal. its half the price and the exact same parts for the most part. hell, it has 8 speeds in the back instead of 7. so an extra gear, saving 280, not a bad deal.


----------



## FullyTorque (Jun 13, 2012)

Sorry, hadn't checked the new prices, plus mine was on sale. It's a nice component set which will hold up well to a novice rider. I bought a road bike for my fiance from BikesDirect and her dad got a widsor mtb from them. Both have been great bikes so I've got nothing but good things to say about them. My next bike will likely be from BD.


----------



## Boulder Pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

If you are new to the sport I suggest you begin shopping for a Bike Shop.


----------



## jlallak (Jun 2, 2012)

Just comparing parts if you wanted to spend a little more on a bike you could get a better fork and better brakes on the Airborne Skyhawk Airborne Bicycles. Skyhawk

or if you wanted to spend a little less there's the Airborne Sabre Airborne Bicycles. Sabre

With their free shipping in July promo they got nice deals.

Not knocking BD just throwing out options.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

the sabre is 20 dollars less, with parts that are 2 step below the 450ht.


----------



## .bg. (Mar 28, 2012)

You'll be happy with the 450HT or one of the Airborne's. All are decent bikes for the price. If you aren't familiar with tuning up the brakes & derailleurs and aren't keen to learn, you'll definitely want to stick with purchasing from a bike shop.

If you're comfortable putting in the effort and time before riding to get the bike tip top then you can go any route: mail order, craigslist, or a LBS. 

Get a good starter level bike. I usually advise against spending more than $500-750 on your first bike. If you are anything like me, you'll end up doing a good bit of thrashing the bike learning to ride technically. I'd prefer to do that on an entry level bike and upgrade to a nicer bike later than start out thrashing a nicer bike with n00b riding mistakes...


----------



## jlallak (Jun 2, 2012)

ou2mame said:


> the sabre is 20 dollars less, with parts that are 2 step below the 450ht.


True. Just throwing out options.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

yeah i was surprised at how crappy it was lol they need to step up their game


----------



## xceebeex (Jul 9, 2012)

ou2mame said:


> yeah i was surprised at how crappy it was lol they need to step up their game


I think the Skyhawk and Guardian are where they step up their game.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

i mean in the lower price point area. its easy to put top end components on an expensive bike, the hard part is really finding a way to put decent components on a lower priced bike.


----------



## xceebeex (Jul 9, 2012)

ou2mame said:


> i mean in the lower price point area. its easy to put top end components on an expensive bike, the hard part is really finding a way to put decent components on a lower priced bike.


The Skyhawk is $400, I wouldn't call that expensive.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

and bikes direct did it for 80 cheaper. thats my point.


----------



## xceebeex (Jul 9, 2012)

ou2mame said:


> and bikes direct did it for 80 cheaper. thats my point.


No quite. The Skyhawk components are slightly better than the 450HT components. The Airborne Sabre is closer to the 450HT I believe. The Skyhawk has hydraulic brakes for one.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

You're right, i'm not saying that they are completely equal, but they are relatively close. But for the 300 dollar range, thats where I think airborne should step up their game, that's all. They're both nice bikes for the money, don't get me wrong. They're a lot cheaper than what you'd find at an lbs. I'm a huge fan of saving money, and getting the most for what you spend.


----------



## BigDaddyFlyer (Apr 20, 2010)

ou2mame said:


> But for the 300 dollar range, thats where I think airborne should step up their game, that's all.


The Sabre is the best bike we could make for the $$ and still sell it at enough of a meager profit margin that lets us keep our doors open and keep the lights on. With the free freight promo we are running at the moment we are actually losing money on each Sabre sold.

If you are better at negotiating with suppliers and product management than our Product Manager, maybe you should look at getting a job in the bike industry, LOL.


----------



## Boulder Pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

TOUCHE!

There's a reason for multiple "price points" and Product Managers are always tasked with trade-offs in order to deliver a solid product within the parameters they must work under.

A bike purchase is much more than the sum of components. If one is purchasing online, the ease of communicating and the level of support one receives from the company should factor into the final decision. 

It makes sense, at least to me, to stick with pointing out the different options that are available as far as bikes and refrain from providing business advice. The companys that "understand" will provide options for as many price points as they can.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

For that budget. I'd spend about 10 hour my time score used bike deal

sent from one of my 4 gold leafed iphone4s's


----------



## Apache249 (Jul 30, 2009)

You can't beat the support of a good LBS.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

Apache249 said:


> You can't beat the support of a good LBS.


you can still pay for that no matter where you get your bike from.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

to the OP. Be prepared spend hours building and adjusting your bike, or paying a LBS for it.
http://forums.mtbr.com/motobecane/how-much-work-expect-when-buying-bd-bike-796821.html


----------



## moonbear (May 7, 2012)

Allow me, a new BD 450HT owner, to jump in with a few observations. Hey, I buy bikes _infrequently_, my main MTB until now has been a moderately ridden, well maintained, stock, '89 Fisher AL-1 ($550 23 years ago)!

I like my orange 19.5" 450 very much. Frame is nicely made. Paint is awesome. It went together in under an hour. Brakes and shifters took some minor adjusting. Shifting with the SRAM parts is crisp. The threadless headset came installed, and the factory adjustment was fine. Wheels were OK out of the box, but I'll expect to true them after a bit. I'd rate assembly as 'painless' for a non-bike-geek, but handy, guy like me.

Handling is quicker than the ancient AL-1, and a really nice change. Did I mention I like this *$320* bike?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

moonbear said:


> Allow me, a new BD 450HT owner, to jump in with a few observations. Hey, I buy bikes _infrequently_, my main MTB until now has been a moderately ridden, well maintained, stock, '89 Fisher AL-1 ($550 23 years ago)!
> 
> I like my orange 19.5" 450 very much. Frame is nicely made. Paint is awesome. It went together in under an hour. Brakes and shifters took some minor adjusting. Shifting with the SRAM parts is crisp. The threadless headset came installed, and the factory adjustment was fine. Wheels were OK out of the box, but I'll expect to true them after a bit. I'd rate assembly as 'painless' for a non-bike-geek, but handy, guy like me.
> 
> Handling is quicker than the ancient AL-1, and a really nice change. Did I mention I like this *$320* bike?


I couldn't agree more! I got the exact same bike and very happy w/it! :thumbsup:


----------



## elzach (Sep 4, 2012)

hmm good to know


----------



## magohn (Jul 21, 2005)

I have nothing but positive things to say about BD. I recently bought a Motobecane Fantom Comp and have numerous trail rides on it already. Rock steady and I love it!

Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Motobecane 2012 Fantom Comp


----------



## jdmskis (Sep 25, 2012)

I am also a new Motobecane 450HT owner. Bought the bike from bikeshopwearhouse.com (they have an 800 number) and am really delighted. The bike looks good (the orange paint is awesome), rides great, and just feels right. 

I had the bike assembled by a LBS whose lead mechanic is a former racer. After assembling the bike he took it for a short ride and came back with a big grin on his face. When asked how he liked it, his response was, "I like it...a lot. You got a great bike for the money."

Needless to say I recommend both the 450 HT and the bikeshopwearhouse.com


----------



## bloodninja (Jul 11, 2012)

I have a BD bike. I'm pretty happy with it overall for a first real bike. Not a fan of the Tektro Novela brakes though. They're noisy and need frequent adjustments. I'm planning on upgrading them over the winter.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice jdmskis - I have the same so far love mine! at least got me riding!  you should post a pic in the Motobecane forum


----------



## Biggs88 (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm a new 450ht owner and the bike is very nice for the price. I would reccomend one to anyone looking for an entry level bike


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Bataivah (Feb 19, 2011)

The frame seems good. Cant go wrong with 7005/7050 etc. alum material. But I would have to upgrade
everything else sooner or later.


----------

